# Anyone staying at Bonterra Park at present?



## bozzer (Jul 22, 2009)

Hi
Just wondered if Bonterra Park is full at present. We've delayed our departure date and therefore not going to travel to Almeria as planned. Wondered what the chances are of just arriving and getting a couple of weeks before we move to Alcossebra which is booked

Bozzer


----------



## MyGalSal (Dec 8, 2008)

Hi, we are at Bonterra Park and although quite full there are plenty of pitches to choose from.
We had snow a couple days ago! And a lot of rain and wind. Today has been nice clear sunny – but freezing
Sal.


----------



## MyGalSal (Dec 8, 2008)

Taken 2 days ago.
Sal


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

Hi Bozzer and Sal. We are on Camping Azahar just up the road from Bonterra, there is still some room here but 16 vans from a Dutch club arrived yesterday and more will be arriving for the January festivals so don't leave it too long Bozzer.
Cheers Sid


----------



## dora (Jan 23, 2008)

MyGalSal said:


> Hi, we are at Bonterra Park and although quite full there are plenty of pitches to choose from.
> We had snow a couple days ago! And a lot of rain and wind. Today has been nice clear sunny - but freezing
> Sal.


Hi Sal
Loved your picture. We were at Los Jarales then, no snow but some light drizzle. Picked up daughter and grandchildren ok and brought them home. Got snow driving from Malaga on the Granada motorway then lost it as we got to the coast again. Staying at La Pineda then heading south again. May try Azahar next time, any thoughts on that site?
How's your time been?


----------



## dora (Jan 23, 2008)

MyGalSal said:


> Hi, we are at Bonterra Park and although quite full there are plenty of pitches to choose from.
> We had snow a couple days ago! And a lot of rain and wind. Today has been nice clear sunny - but freezing
> Sal.


Hi Sal
Loved your picture. We were at Los Jarales then, no snow but some light drizzle. Picked up daughter and grandchildren ok and brought them home. Got snow driving from Malaga on the Granada motorway then lost it as we got to the coast again. Staying at La Pineda then heading south again. May try Azahar next time, any thoughts on that site?
How's your time been?


----------

